# THE LOWRIDER OF THE FUTURE IS HERE!



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats up all my fellow lowriders out there it's your boy KNIGHT RIDER here from MAD CIRCLE CAR CLUB in the High Desert in CALI. My car is has VOICE ACTIVATED HYDRAULICS and MUSIC PLUS HE TALKS BACK!!!! I'm Sweeping the LOWRIDER GAME WITH THIS ONE. Check it out and tell your friendz.......GO TO YOU TUBE and type in KNIGHT RIDER.MPG or KNIGHTRIDER LOWRIDER STEP YOUR GAME UP!!!! MANUALLY HITTING SWITCHES IS SO LAST DECADE!!!!!!

HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats up all my fellow lowriders out there it's your boy KNIGHT RIDER here from MAD CIRCLE CAR CLUB in the High Desert in CALI. My car is has VOICE ACTIVATED HYDRAULICS and MUSIC PLUS HE TALKS BACK!!!! I'm Sweeping the LOWRIDER GAME WITH THIS ONE. Check it out and tell your friendz.......GO TO YOU TUBE and type in KNIGHT RIDER.MPG or KNIGHTRIDER LOWRIDER STEP YOUR GAME UP!!!! MANUALLY HITTING SWITCHES IS SO LAST DECADE!!!!!!

HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats up all my fellow lowriders out there it's your boy KNIGHT RIDER here from MAD CIRCLE CAR CLUB in the High Desert in CALI. My car is has VOICE ACTIVATED HYDRAULICS and MUSIC PLUS HE TALKS BACK!!!! I'm Sweeping the LOWRIDER GAME WITH THIS ONE. Check it out and tell your friendz.......GO TO YOU TUBE and type in KNIGHT RIDER.MPG or KNIGHTRIDER LOWRIDER STEP YOUR GAME UP!!!! MANUALLY HITTING SWITCHES IS SO LAST DECADE!!!!!!

HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

let me help...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rg3Fn7KRJU


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

that's fuckin sick!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx for tha link :biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Chiiiiiiiiida


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey I'm not hatin cause its definately a first but how much you gotta pay the midget in the trunk with the mister microphone? :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 6 2010, 11:42 PM~17980281
> *Well i have my FIRST HATER YA'll!!!! I'm not mad at him he's just playing his position in life " A FUCKIN HATER" go join the POLICE FORCE ******!!!
> *


i WANA SEE TRUNK PICTURES!!! And in tipical half ass ness why you name a G body after a famouse ride!! :wow: copy right ! Heard of that brotha!! You up there with them donk boys. Making money for some one else!! Cool concept. should have been thought about before done! not hating just saying. that franchise can shut your ass down if they wanted to. and youll be a broke brotha. Im just saying.. :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 7 2010, 09:06 AM~17981378
> *Hey I'm not hatin cause its definately a first but how much you gotta pay the midget in the trunk with the mister microphone? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Come on now ya'll I'm just havin some lowridin fun . It's not copyright infringement until you make money off of it which i'm not selling the technology. It's just 4 me For those of you who wanna see the trunk there is another video maybe someone can post it here for me cuz i don't know how here it is "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoXG3LPzGw4


----------



## Bad B (Jun 4, 2008)

What up my nigg! You doing the damn thang out there in the desert!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx man, I appreciate that for real!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

that shit is fuckin crazy


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 6 2010, 03:33 PM~17975278
> *that's fuckin sick!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

That's crazy


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 6 2010, 04:33 PM~17975278
> *that's fuckin sick!
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking nuts :wow:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

not tryna hate... but in the vid u just posted... u got yur keys in yur hand the whole time. and specially at the end, its looks like u even point it at the car... remote control switches been around for a while....


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Some people think technology doesn't exist or you can never upgrade and do some new shit. First of all stop looking at it with a skeptical eye. If you're so sure explain why the car is talking and playing the diffrent kinds of music SHEESH. I must have the WORLDS TINIEST REMOTE that can do ALLL that shit huh. I'm a computer programmer. I make what i want


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx for all the RESPECT people I really worked hard on this for three years and finally got it finished in june. Much luv and Respect for everyone in this lowrider game. Cops hate ON!!!!


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

I think the car is cool something new and diff and if it is a computer program then I give it a :thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx alot biggie84 much luv..........
I just finished it in june so its still new. It's makin it's roundz.
Thanx again homie


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

That is some crazy shit right there. Keep up the good work Homie.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't wanna sound like a hater but why did he have to go into his trunk in order to get the car to do a 3 wheel? Seems silly to me.. Now if he could get the car to start hopping on voice command that would be something..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Do your thing home boy :thumbsup:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 7 2010, 04:59 PM~17984744
> *Some people think technology doesn't exist or you can never upgrade and do some new shit. First of all stop looking at it with a skeptical eye. If you're so sure explain why the car is talking and playing the diffrent kinds of music SHEESH. I must have the WORLDS TINIEST REMOTE that can do ALLL that shit huh. I'm a computer programmer. I make what i want
> *


Is it open source? can we get the code :biggrin:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Some folks are slow ass hell ya'll. It's like they went to special ED in school. I went in the trunk to show there is no one in the trunk. Watch the other video slow poke. To all the smart kids I see ya'll stand up much luv ya'll. why do folks post crap and let everyone know that they are slow? Three wheel silly? come on now REAL LOWRIDERS don't talk that way..........


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx KE MIRAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice,


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

to me i thought that shit was prettty cool, your right its something new never seen that before, props homie


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Big ups to you Modern times car club!!!!!!!
Thanx 4 tha props. I'm just tryina bring something new to the lowrider game ya dig


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx delgado!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GANGSTA SHIT, SOMETHING NEW


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 7 2010, 04:52 PM~17985754
> *Big ups to you Modern times car club!!!!!!!
> Thanx 4 tha props. I'm just tryina bring something new to the lowrider game ya dig
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Big ups to you Big dirty, thanx 4 the luv!!!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx Modern Times Big ups to you!!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

THAT SHIT IS CRAZY....GOOD SHIT BRO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 7 2010, 08:17 AM~17981432
> *i WANA SEE TRUNK PICTURES!!!  And in tipical half ass ness why you name a G body after a famouse ride!!  :wow: copy right ! Heard of that brotha!! You up there with them donk boys. Making money for some one else!! Cool concept. should have been thought about before done! not hating just saying. that franchise can shut your ass down if they wanted to. and youll be a broke brotha. Im just saying.. :wow:
> *


***** cut it out, :uh: talkin bout copyright infringement, kool aid hydraulics dont even get fucked with, besides, what they gonna do, send David Hasselhoff over there to put a ***** in a headlock.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 7 2010, 05:52 PM~17985754
> *Big ups to you Modern times car club!!!!!!!
> Thanx 4 tha props. I'm just tryina bring something new to the lowrider game ya dig
> *


nothin wrong with that homie do your thing. looks like the kids really loved it and its always good to do fun stuff for the kids


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 05:02 PM~17985860
> ****** cut it out,  :uh: talkin bout copyright infringement, kool aid hydraulics dont even get fucked with, besides, what they gonna do, send David Hasselhoff over there to put a ***** in a headlock.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats what the hell i'm talkin bout skim!!!! I'm bringin NEW SHIT for everyone ya dig. It don't have to be knight rider's voice it could be any voice you want!! Thanx homie!!!! Thanx to ALL the REAL LOW LOW RIDAZ OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

cool but in the future you should get a hood ornament


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know huh still in the workz LOL!!!! Thanx homie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 05:02 PM~17985860
> ****** cut it out,  :uh: talkin bout copyright infringement, kool aid hydraulics dont even get fucked with, besides, what they gonna do, send David Hasselhoff over there to put a ***** in a headlock.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: its cool. Cool concept. But wana make shure the brotha gets his dues! NC got one in the works too!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx to every one that left sumthing positive :wave:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 05:02 PM~17985860
> ****** cut it out,  :uh: talkin bout copyright infringement, kool aid hydraulics dont even get fucked with, besides, what they gonna do, send David Hasselhoff over there to put a ***** in a headlock.
> *


:roflmao:

catchy concept


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

i like that you should make the kit and market it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 7 2010, 07:37 PM~17987259
> *Can't wait to see it!!!
> *


The guy that building it is a long time member here. He's working on a dancer. Been about 3yrs in the garage. Ill have to get him to hit you up on the PM. Shits super secret. Lol.


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm thinkin bout it Hmmmm......


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats whats up, I can dig it!!!!!


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

classic style cc showing you some love you should roll thru our cruise this friday in corona to show it off to the kids and the people going to our cruise night


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Much props and respect to Classic Style CC ya heard!!!! Up here in the victorville we have our cruise night also on fridays at the lowes thats where Knight Rider will be. Hopefully I'll be able to make it one of these fridays cuz i'm makin my roundz. Keep me posted on ya'll events and I'll do the same. We have our ANNUAL PICNIC AUG 7 in adelanto by victorville. Check out our myspace for more info

http://www.myspace.com/madcircle1


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 8 2010, 11:58 AM~17991745
> *I'm thinkin bout it Hmmmm......
> *


dont do it, be the only one


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats a REAL possibility. Thanx for the support!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 8 2010, 12:38 PM~17992079
> *Thats a REAL possibility. Thanx for the support!!!!
> *


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 8 2010, 09:27 AM~17991977
> *Much props and respect to Classic Style CC ya heard!!!! Up here in the victorville we have our cruise night also on fridays at the lowes thats where Knight Rider will be. Hopefully I'll be able to make it one of these fridays cuz i'm makin my roundz. Keep me posted on ya'll events and I'll do the same. We have our ANNUAL PICNIC AUG 7 in adelanto by victorville. Check out our myspace for more info
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/madcircle1
> *


OK COOL BRO AND NO PROBLEM 1LOVE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 7 2010, 06:17 AM~17981432
> *i WANA SEE TRUNK PICTURES!!!  And in tipical half ass ness why you name a G body after a famouse ride!!  :wow: copy right ! Heard of that brotha!! You up there with them donk boys. Making money for some one else!! Cool concept. should have been thought about before done! not hating just saying. that franchise can shut your ass down if they wanted to. and youll be a broke brotha. Im just saying.. :wow:
> *


STFU with your lack of legal expertise. :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 7 2010, 03:31 PM~17985598
> *Some folks are slow ass hell ya'll. It's like they went to special ED in school. I went in the trunk to show there is no one in the trunk. Watch the other video slow poke. To all the smart kids I see ya'll stand up much luv ya'll. why do folks post crap and let everyone know that they are slow? Three wheel silly? come on now REAL LOWRIDERS don't talk that way..........
> *


I thought that video was hilarious. "Play some mexican music" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoyed it mayne


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

The Hoff would approve. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 8 2010, 02:48 PM~17994150
> *I thought that video was hilarious. "Play some mexican music" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


yeah that shit was hella funny. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 8 2010, 10:27 AM~17991977
> *Much props and respect to Classic Style CC ya heard!!!! Up here in the victorville we have our cruise night also on fridays at the lowes thats where Knight Rider will be. Hopefully I'll be able to make it one of these fridays cuz i'm makin my roundz. Keep me posted on ya'll events and I'll do the same. We have our ANNUAL PICNIC AUG 7 in adelanto by victorville. Check out our myspace for more info
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/madcircle1
> *


man Victorville is my home town. That lowes is poppin off


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

seen it in person ttt for the high desert homie


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

All day everyday :biggrin:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

And you know this, MAN!!!


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

:0


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

nice :biggrin: good job finding that nich in the game  next you should work on it getting the front end off of the ground :biggrin: big ups for originality and dedication for not giving up after 3 years


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Will that work on my toilet seat?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 9 2010, 10:25 PM~18007042
> *Will that work on my toilet seat?
> *


i made you ask that question


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

THAT'S RIGHT AND BIG FISH GOT THE FOOTAGE COOMING SOON VOL. 48


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumbsup: and don't mind the haters it just means you're doing it right


----------



## Bootykit63 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: 

Nothing to hate here kids , now move along


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

I spent all that time watching that VID and did not once see the red-back and forth-light!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx for the love ya'll much LUV!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx 85 cc 1 luv!!!!


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Coby333 i see you :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

i know... pics or it didnt happen....

cool car, but you are not the first..

in the MID 90s, wile living in Warner Robbins GA... my wife at the time and I went car shopping...
the subject of lowriders came up....
he took us around back and showed us Hodgie

It was a new at the time Dodge Neon/..
Fully voice activated and controlled... hydros, music, smoke.. doors trunk.. etc...
not hatin.. not dong anything..... but just saying, it has been done before... and it wasnt invented in Cali..


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Jul 17 2010, 04:15 AM~18067321
> *i know... pics or it didnt happen....
> 
> cool car, but you are not the first..
> ...


 :0


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dodge neon, ***** please. Doors too hahahahahahaha We have another hater ya'll


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

thats pretty tight....i remember back in '00 i had a older man that wanted to put in voice activated hydros in my ride....but i thought...what the f would happen if i wasnt near the car and the motor got stuck? if you could get it to hop that would be bad ass....would probably be hard to write a program for that....one thing your missin bro....the red led light in the grill :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 6 2010, 04:33 PM~17975278
> *that's fuckin sick!
> 
> 
> ...


*That fucker is BADASS homie* :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAN DIEGO GUY!!! (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

MUCH LOVE 2 THE CIRCLE KEEP PUTTN IT DOWN FOR THE HIGH DESERT


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

you should put in a command to shake them haters off (side to side or a panic) :biggrin:


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

Badass mo props, new technology coming electronics and software the sky is the limit. I have seen some of the shit if you link eight ps 3 togther. Also fact the biggest consumer of the PS3 when it came out the middle east. The chip in it can be used for missle guidance thats why thay were in short supply in the U.S.
Finishing up electronics degree right now and these are the stories from instructors. YOU DID ON TAPE FIRST SO ITS YOUR FAME IN THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT for niterider


----------



## 61deville (Sep 16, 2009)

cool concept for sure :thumbsup: nice to see knightrider as something other than a trans am. Knightrider the lowrider is bad ass homie.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 6 2010, 02:50 PM~17974871
> *Whats up all my fellow lowriders out there it's your boy KNIGHT RIDER here from MAD CIRCLE CAR CLUB in the High Desert in CALI. My car is has VOICE ACTIVATED HYDRAULICS and MUSIC PLUS HE TALKS BACK!!!! I'm Sweeping the LOWRIDER GAME WITH THIS ONE. Check it out and tell your friendz.......GO TO YOU TUBE and type in KNIGHT RIDER.MPG or KNIGHTRIDER LOWRIDER STEP YOUR GAME UP!!!! MANUALLY HITTING SWITCHES IS SO LAST DECADE!!!!!!
> 
> HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!!!!
> *




CAR COOL AND ALL BUT IM CALLING OUT YOUR HOLE CLUB TO A HOP AND WHO EVER THAT DUDE WAS THAT GOT ON BIG FISH AND SAID WE READY FOR THEM CITY ***** HE ON DECK 1ST BACKBUMMPER JUAN CLUB HANG"EM"HIGH CLUB ON NOTICE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Jul 17 2010, 05:15 AM~18067321
> *i know... pics or it didnt happen....
> 
> cool car, but you are not the first..
> ...


That car used to show up at CES, and also at the Huge Car Stereo competitions in Stone Mountain Georgia. It was actually pretty sick


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

THAT'S WASSUP KEEP DOIN UR THING KNIGHTRIDER THE GAMES ALWAYS CHANGING.MAY YOU BE REWARDED 4UR EFFORTS.MUCH RESPECT!!!SALAAM(PEACE)


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 6 2010, 02:50 PM~17974871
> *Whats up all my fellow lowriders out there it's your boy KNIGHT RIDER here from MAD CIRCLE CAR CLUB in the High Desert in CALI. My car is has VOICE ACTIVATED HYDRAULICS and MUSIC PLUS HE TALKS BACK!!!! I'm Sweeping the LOWRIDER GAME WITH THIS ONE. Check it out and tell your friendz.......GO TO YOU TUBE and type in KNIGHT RIDER.MPG or KNIGHTRIDER LOWRIDER STEP YOUR GAME UP!!!! MANUALLY HITTING SWITCHES IS SO LAST DECADE!!!!!!
> 
> HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!!!!
> *



awwww stfu johnny lol wut it do fam its D ****** lol i gota holla at you


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 6 2010, 03:33 PM~17975278
> *that's fuckin sick!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TJATS REAL KOOL MY BOYS WOULD DIG THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 24 2011, 11:56 PM~19690180
> *CAR COOL AND ALL BUT IM CALLING OUT YOUR HOLE CLUB TO A HOP AND WHO EVER THAT DUDE WAS THAT GOT ON BIG FISH AND SAID WE READY FOR THEM CITY ***** HE ON DECK 1ST BACKBUMMPER JUAN CLUB HANG"EM"HIGH  CLUB ON NOTICE
> *


Damn juan goin hard lol chillax


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

great to see something different! i bet the kids love it, and thats what its all about, though most kids werent around when the tv show was out!

having said that, next time show the inside of the car. there wasnt anyone in the trunk, but there could have been someone in the backseat. im not saying thats whats going on, but it would make it more believable; not that you should care.

anyway, good job. i hope to see it in person some day.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i believe ts totalled some bitch rear ended him


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

if you get a black persons voice wud it do the same thing

do a three wheel
"ay mufuka, do i luk like a damn slave, last time i check martin luther king had a dream"

 do a damn three wheel
"you know wut, fuk this shit, im hungry, im goin to popeyes"
car drives off


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Jul 6 2010, 04:50 PM~17974871
> *Whats up all my fellow lowriders out there it's your boy KNIGHT RIDER here from MAD CIRCLE CAR CLUB in the High Desert in CALI. My car is has VOICE ACTIVATED HYDRAULICS and MUSIC PLUS HE TALKS BACK!!!! I'm Sweeping the LOWRIDER GAME WITH THIS ONE. Check it out and tell your friendz.......GO TO YOU TUBE and type in KNIGHT RIDER.MPG or KNIGHTRIDER LOWRIDER STEP YOUR GAME UP!!!! MANUALLY HITTING SWITCHES IS SO LAST DECADE!!!!!!
> 
> HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!!!!
> *


i fucks wit it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jan 27 2011, 05:01 AM~19710747
> *if you get a black persons voice wud it do the same thing
> 
> do a three wheel
> ...


 :roflmao: OH MY GOD LOL.. I DAMN NEAR CHOKED ON MY BEER.. GOT ME SITTIN AT WORK CRACKIN UP :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 7 2010, 09:17 AM~17981432
> *i WANA SEE TRUNK PICTURES!!!  And in tipical half ass ness why you name a G body after a famouse ride!!  :wow: copy right ! Heard of that brotha!! You up there with them donk boys. Making money for some one else!! Cool concept. should have been thought about before done! not hating just saying. that franchise can shut your ass down if they wanted to. and youll be a broke brotha. Im just saying.. :wow:
> *


MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU HIPROCRITICAL BASTARD.. ARE'NT YOU THE SAME ONE THAT SAID "THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX".. AT LEAST THIS ***** IS ENGENIOUS ENOUGH TO CREATE SOMETHING WORTH WHILE.. DO YOU THINK THAT 'MERLIN INTERIOR' OF YOURS WAS INOVATIVE??


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jan 27 2011, 03:01 AM~19710747
> *if you get a black persons voice wud it do the same thing
> 
> do a three wheel
> ...



HA!!!!! LoL lmmfao


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2011, 09:54 AM~19712248
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU HIPROCRITICAL BASTARD.. ARE'NT YOU THE SAME ONE THAT SAID "THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX".. AT LEAST THIS ***** IS ENGENIOUS ENOUGH TO CREATE SOMETHING WORTH WHILE.. DO YOU THINK THAT 'MERLIN INTERIOR' OF YOURS WAS INOVATIVE??
> *


Yea give my boi props I use to b in da club I was 1 of the founders. Of the club the trunk is nice clean I seen the car before he put voice activated shit keep up good work my ****** johnny


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 9 2010, 10:25 PM~18007042
> *Will that work on my toilet seat?
> *


YEAH, DON'T LEAVE THE TOILET SEAT UP FOR THIS DUDE


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 7 2010, 08:28 PM~17986618
> *:0  :biggrin: its cool. Cool concept. But wana make shure the brotha gets his dues!  NC got one in the works  too!
> *


***** CAN YOU DO ANTHING ELSE BUT LIE?? :uh:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

dope!!!!


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2011, 09:48 AM~19712213
> *:roflmao: OH MY GOD LOL.. I DAMN NEAR CHOKED ON MY BEER.. GOT ME SITTIN AT WORK CRACKIN UP :biggrin:
> *


wtf
u drink beer at work??


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jan 27 2011, 12:16 PM~19712488
> *wtf
> u drink beer at work??
> *


AINT NOBODY HERE.. WE GOT ALL THIS SNOW, AND PEOPLE AINT SHOW UP FOR WORK.. MIGHT AS WELL TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

thats some fine work fuckin around to figure out who to get your shit to work like that. foos got remotes and think that shits bangin . havin it voice activated with sevral functions is sweet if ya ask me


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jan 27 2011, 02:01 AM~19710747
> *if you get a black persons voice wud it do the same thing
> 
> do a three wheel
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 26 2010, 04:46 AM~18141316
> *MUCH LOVE 2 THE CIRCLE KEEP PUTTN IT DOWN FOR THE HIGH DESERT
> *



PUTTING WHAT DOWN CHIPPERS IM COMING TIC TOC


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:wow: holyshit :0 that made my day :cheesy: 
nice job


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 27 2011, 09:06 PM~19717321
> * PUTTING WHAT DOWN CHIPPERS IM COMING TIC TOC *


 quick ? You going to drive out to victorville or get drug out there most of the time when people call peoples cars chippers the car they talk about see the street more then the ones car talking shit and when i say see the street i mean drive the streets just my 2 cents!!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 27 2011, 08:06 PM~19717321
> *PUTTING WHAT DOWN  CHIPPERS IM COMING TIC TOC
> *



ok its like this if you know a car chips why would you pull up on it???handy cap match thats worse than tryna fight some1 with a broken arm or in a wheel chair you know of it and you still do it :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Do the headlights turn on when you clap? :cheesy:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 28 2011, 07:03 AM~19720911
> *quick ? You going to drive out to victorville or get drug out there most of the time when people call peoples cars chippers the car they talk about see the street more then the ones car talking shit and when i say see the street i mean drive the streets just my 2 cents!!!!
> *


Niggahz think juz cuhzz they car start up and they drive it up the block it seen the streets lol


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 28 2011, 07:03 AM~19720911
> *quick ? You going to drive out to victorville or get drug out there most of the time when people call peoples cars chippers the car they talk about see the street more then the ones car talking shit and when i say see the street i mean drive the streets just my 2 cents!!!!
> *


mr nobody u must dont know who the fuck i am my shit drive u need to ask around u can get pulled up on to u better check your DVD vol homie


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 08:17 AM~19721315
> *ok its like this if you know a car chips why would you pull up on it???handy cap match thats worse than tryna fight some1 with a broken arm or in a wheel chair you know of it and you still do it :uh:
> *



if u anit got then get it dont get on big fish and talk shit they said they ready for them city ***** im in la and a city ***** i need that hop with the hole club by my mothering self u better check my resume on how i get down


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 01:50 PM~19722649
> *if u anit got then get it dont get on big fish and talk shit they said they ready for them city ***** im in la and a city ***** i need that hop with the hole club by my mothering self u better check my resume on how i get down
> *


que?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 08:54 AM~19721540
> *Niggahz think juz cuhzz they car start up and they drive it up the block it seen the streets lol
> *



i tell u what u bring any car from your club i get on the freeway with them u see how my shit run u better check with your club president u starting to to open the check book and i know u cant cash shit in it since u running your yap im call poppa tee and let him know any chapter of jus chip n some one got to hop me tic toc so put ur junk up 1st nose up


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 11:56 AM~19722702
> *i tell u what u bring any car from your club i get on the freeway with them u see how my shit run u better check with your club president u starting to to open the check book and i know u cant cash shit in it since u running your yap im call poppa tee and let him know any chapter of jus chip n some one got to hop me tic toc so put ur junk up 1st nose up
> *



Damn juan like that I never turn down a fade so ill fuccs wit u all I need is a couple more batteries and ill put there wit no weight regular gate I don't need a piston lol da city chapter call us up said u wanted all of us high desert so shit ill pull up its nada so u guna come out here to get ur ass busted or do I gota go to u and buss yo ass lol


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 12:47 PM~19722632
> * mr nobody u must dont know who the fuck i am my shit drive u need to ask around u can get pulled up on to u better check your DVD vol homie *


 You got me fucked up old motherfucka what u like 60 with a fuckn regal hahaha u should have 60 somthing by now ask 
what im in the city all the time ***** everytime i see u ur shit is on a towtruck im going to call you towtruck jhan


----------



## 80dippin (Jul 25, 2009)

my ***** juan.......much lov but all bullshit aside we the youngest ****** in the club but dont get that twisted we not turnin down no fades..... so we gunna bust everyone ass up here then we goin to push yo number u feel me at the end of the day u might not respect everybody else but u goin to respect our gansta.........so win lose or tie we JUS DIP N *****


----------



## 80dippin (Jul 25, 2009)

And yeahh b4 i forget we fadin mad circle ****** to who ever want that.......so if u want that write back we house calls and everything


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 03:25 PM~19723762
> * Damn juan like that I never turn down a fade so ill fuccs wit u all I need is a couple more batteries and ill put there wit no weight regular gate I don't need a piston lol da city chapter call us up said u wanted all of us high desert so shit ill pull up its nada so u guna come out here to get ur ass busted or do I gota go to u and buss yo ass lol *


 a dee this ***** need to drive his shit to you you drive your shit up and down that hill i bet u he wont that would be some funny shit to see that ***** trying to go up the pass with all that weight foot to the floor doing 20 up the past 18wheelers passing him up and right when he gets to the top of the pass his motor blows up hahahaha


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 02:25 PM~19723762
> *Damn juan like that I never turn down a fade so ill fuccs wit u all I need is a couple more batteries and ill put there wit no weight regular gate I don't need a piston lol da city chapter call us up said u wanted all of us high desert so shit ill pull up its nada so u guna come out here to get ur ass busted or do I gota go to u and buss yo ass lol
> *



what ever let just do this i got 10 motors i can go all day la chapter can get it to


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 28 2011, 02:57 PM~19723987
> *You got me fucked up old motherfucka what u like 60 with a fuckn regal hahaha u should have 60 somthing by now ask
> what im in the city all the time ***** everytime i see u ur shit is on a towtruck im going to call you towtruck jhan
> *



u sound like a clown just cause i wear a beard dont me an im old clown i towed my car cause my lic is expired just pull up that weak ass Lincoln sunday i be out


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80dippin_@Jan 28 2011, 02:57 PM~19723995
> *my ***** juan.......much lov but all bullshit aside we the youngest ****** in the club but dont get that twisted we not turnin down no fades..... so we gunna bust everyone ass up here then we goin to push yo number u feel me at the end of the day u might not respect everybody else but u goin to respect our gansta.........so win lose or tie we JUS DIP N *****
> *



THAT WHAT IM TALKN ABOUT LET DO THIS HOMIE IT ALL GOOD


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 28 2011, 03:39 PM~19724280
> *a dee this ***** need to drive his shit to you you drive your shit up and down that hill i bet u he wont that would be some funny shit to see that ***** trying to go up the pass with all that weight foot to the floor doing 20 up the past 18wheelers passing him up and right when he gets to the top of the pass his motor blows up hahahaha
> *



I GOT A BIG TRANS CLOWN LEARN ABOUT CARS FOR U START RUNNING YOUR YAP


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

WHAT UP JUAN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 28 2011, 07:13 PM~19725659
> *WHAT UP JUAN
> *



WHAT UP BIG CHAIO ***** RUNNING THERE YAP AND WANT PULL UP THAT ALL CAN'T WAIT TILL AZ IN MAY WHAT UP IN SD?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 02:25 PM~19723762
> *Damn juan like that I never turn down a fade so ill fuccs wit u all I need is a couple more batteries and ill put there wit no weight regular gate I don't need a piston lol da city chapter call us up said u wanted all of us high desert so shit ill pull up its nada so u guna come out here to get ur ass busted or do I gota go to u and buss yo ass lol
> *



Y U THINK I GOT ALOT OF WEIGHT IN MY CAR?


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 07:06 PM~19725611
> *I GOT A BIG TRANS CLOWN LEARN ABOUT CARS FOR U START RUNNING YOUR YAP
> *



juan all i seen so far was you yapp'n you wrote more than me and my members lol my car should b out before summer im worried bout driving it right now to work and bacc daily driver lol i burned out a motor hook me up with a motor lol  i showed a white boi who owned a mini truck how a real rider suppose to ride lol


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 28 2011, 07:03 AM~19720911
> *quick ? You going to drive out to victorville or get drug out there most of the time when people call peoples cars chippers the car they talk about see the street more then the ones car talking shit and when i say see the street i mean drive the streets just my 2 cents!!!!
> *



HOMIE IF U KNOW WHO I AM THAN U KNOW MY CAR DRIVE EVERY WHERE IT WENT TO SD IT DROVE TO VENTURE AND BACK EVEY ONE NO MY SHIT DRIVE AND P.S IT A VERY BIG HILL COMING BACK ON THE 101 FROM VENTURE


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 07:22 PM~19725730
> *Y U THINK I GOT ALOT OF WEIGHT IN MY CAR?
> *


you tol me you had weight in the other post duhhhhhhh :uh: lol and a piston i mean i just hop and have fun its all fun n games shit when my car was blue i pulled on a radical and hung with him til them cheat'n bastards started pushing on bumper


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 07:24 PM~19725737
> *juan all i seen so far was you yapp'n you wrote more than me and my members lol my car should b out before summer im worried bout driving it right now to work and bacc daily driver lol i burned out a motor hook me up with a motor lol  i showed a white boi who owned a mini truck how a real rider suppose to ride lol
> *




I GOT U ON THE MOTOR IM THE MOTORMAN SACOS BABY IT ALL GOOD I JUST H8TE WHEN ***** CLAM MY SHIT DON"T DRIVE I GOT A STREET CAR NO WHEELS KICK BACK


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 07:26 PM~19725750
> *you tol me you had weight in the other post duhhhhhhh :uh: lol and a piston i mean i just hop and have fun its all fun n games shit when my car was blue i pulled on a radical and hung with him til them cheat'n bastards started pushing on bumper
> *



I GOT A LITTLE BUT MR INGLEWOOD AND U MAKE IT SEEM LIKE I GOT 2000 POUND IN THE TRUCK


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 07:27 PM~19725765
> *I GOT U ON THE MOTOR IM THE MOTORMAN SACOS BABY IT ALL GOOD I JUST H8TE WHEN ***** CLAM MY SHIT DON"T DRIVE I GOT A STREET CAR NO WHEELS KICK BACK
> *


its all guud we just hav'n fun talk'n shit we kno ur shit drives lol


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 07:31 PM~19725795
> *its all guud we just hav'n fun talk'n shit we kno ur shit drives lol
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER I CALL U BUT IM COMING OUT THERE FOR MAD CIRCLE U CAN BET ON THAT


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 07:29 PM~19725777
> *I GOT A LITTLE BUT MR INGLEWOOD AND U MAKE IT SEEM LIKE I GOT 2000 POUND IN THE TRUCK
> *


weight is weight if you not gett'n stuck then we know you aint got alot lol and if your shit not coming down in slow motion lol we all seen your shit it dont do it dont trip want a tissue lol j/p how much for motors???


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 07:33 PM~19725806
> *PM ME YOUR NUMBER I CALL U BUT IM COMING OUT THERE FOR MAD CIRCLE  U CAN BET ON THAT
> *



WITH THE ALL STARS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 07:33 PM~19725811
> *weight is weight if you not gett'n stuck then we know you aint got alot lol and if your shit not coming down in slow motion lol we all seen your shit it dont do it dont trip want a tissue lol j/p how much for motors???
> *



100 FOR MOTOR BUT I GIVE U A DEAL HOMIE DON"T TRIP


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 07:35 PM~19725822
> *100 FOR MOTOR BUT I GIVE U A DEAL HOMIE DON"T TRIP
> *


are they good motors im runnin 10 batts with hella power lots of crank'n amps


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 07:37 PM~19725837
> *are they good motors im runnin 10 batts with hella power lots of crank'n amps
> *



COME ON MAN I RUN ALL 10 TO THE FRONT TOO ALL POWER BABY LIKE YOUR STYLE


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

well i got like 9 ran tha last too are parallel so i think im loosing power because i have a couple batts pushing out 1100+cranking amps lol


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 6 2010, 03:33 PM~17975278
> *that's fuckin sick!
> 
> 
> ...


I give you your props Homie. Hopefully I get to see it one day in person tipping around the high desert


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.A. SUPERIORS_@Jan 28 2011, 08:17 PM~19726130
> *I give you your props Homie. Hopefully I get to see it one day in person tipping around the high desert
> *



the car is totalled


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 08:06 PM~19725611
> * I GOT A BIG TRANS CLOWN LEARN ABOUT CARS FOR U START RUNNING YOUR YAP *


 ***** you no you old the video dont lie and you no that shit wont make it from L.A. To victorville so get over it i have been around this shit sence i was a kid homie you post on my shit and what a ***** should back down what to you i just seen you get your ass busted on big fish to a towncar and now u talk shit about mine 
your ass sound like the clown


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 07:21 PM~19725719
> *WHAT UP BIG CHAIO  ***** RUNNING THERE YAP AND WANT PULL UP THAT ALL  CAN'T WAIT TILL AZ IN MAY WHAT UP IN SD?
> *


JUST WAITING TILL MAY,, BUT IM ROLLRN OUT TO THE YUMA SHOW TOO,,, I CANT WAIT TILL MAY,,,, AINT SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE IN SD, ME AND LOZANO SHUT THAT DOWN ALONG TIME AGO!,,,


----------



## 80dippin (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 28 2011, 07:41 PM~19725858
> *COME ON MAN I RUN ALL 10 TO THE FRONT TOO ALL POWER BABY LIKE YOUR STYLE
> *


Well juan I need some motors 4 my shit 2 lol


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> Well juan I need some motors 4 my shit 2 lol
> [/quot
> 
> nobody give a fucc bout u lol damnit ******!!!!!!!!i juz wasted some thread on my tires tryna see if anybody was at lowes lol these niggahz aint real riders i swear


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80dippin_@Jan 28 2011, 09:22 PM~19726633
> *Well juan I need some motors 4 my shit 2 lol
> *



SEE ME ON SUNDAY I GOT THEM


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 28 2011, 08:49 PM~19726349
> ****** you no you old the video dont lie and you no that shit wont make it from L.A. To victorville so get over it i have been around this shit sence i was a kid homie you post on my shit and what a ***** should back down what to you i just seen you get your ass busted on big fish to a towncar and now u talk shit about mine
> your ass sound like the clown
> *



NOW I NO U A NOBODY CLOWN I ANIT LOST TO NO TOWNCAR I ANIT BEEN OUT SINCE AUG 22 SD SHOW GOOFY I TELL U WHAT LAY IT LOW RIDER BRING YOUR SHIT TO THE STREETS SUNDAY U A INTERNET RIDER THAT ALL U ARE HIDEING BEHIND A NAME IF U WAS SOME BODY U CLAIM U BEEN IN THE GAME ALONG TIME WHAT HAVE U DONE IN THIS GAME


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 28 2011, 08:49 PM~19726349
> ****** you no you old the video dont lie and you no that shit wont make it from L.A. To victorville so get over it i have been around this shit sence i was a kid homie you post on my shit and what a ***** should back down what to you i just seen you get your ass busted on big fish to a towncar and now u talk shit about mine
> your ass sound like the clown
> *



HURRIE UP AND JOIN A CLUB SO U HAVE SOME BACK UP I FIND OUT WHO U ARE AND IF I CATCH U IN ANY LOWRIDER IM SERVING U ON SITE P.S U CANT RUN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 28 2011, 08:55 PM~19726395
> *JUST  WAITING TILL MAY,, BUT IM ROLLRN OUT TO THE YUMA SHOW TOO,,, I CANT WAIT TILL MAY,,,, AINT SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE IN SD, ME AND LOZANO SHUT THAT DOWN ALONG TIME AGO!,,,
> *



I CANT WAIT TILL MAY TOO I GOT EVERY THING 70 AND BELOW U AND DARRL AND BIG JOHN AND ALEX GOT EVERYTHING 70 AND ABOVE I WANTED TO GO TO THAT SHOW BUT THAT ALLSTAR WEEKEND HERE HOMIE


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 29 2011, 01:14 PM~19730754
> *HURRIE UP AND JOIN A CLUB SO U HAVE SOME BACK UP I FIND OUT WHO U ARE AND IF I CATCH U IN ANY LOWRIDER  IM SERVING U ON SITE  P.S U CANT RUN
> *


He fucc'N with the JDN that's my fam I pm'D u my number when ever you come up here let me kno so we can buss some ass and hopp lol


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 29 2011, 03:23 PM~19731486
> *He fucc'N with the JDN that's my fam I pm'D u my number when ever you come up here let me kno so we can buss some ass and hopp lol
> *



FOR- SHO MY *****


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 29 2011, 03:23 PM~19731486
> *He fucc'N with the JDN that's my fam I pm'D u my number when ever you come up here let me kno so we can buss some ass and hopp lol
> *



FOR-SHO MY *****


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 29 2011, 02:10 PM~19730741
> * NOW I NO U A NOBODY CLOWN I ANIT LOST TO NO TOWNCAR I ANIT BEEN OUT SINCE AUG 22 SD SHOW GOOFY I TELL U WHAT LAY IT LOW RIDER BRING YOUR SHIT TO THE STREETS SUNDAY U A INTERNET RIDER THAT ALL U ARE HIDEING BEHIND A NAME IF U WAS SOME BODY U CLAIM U BEEN IN THE GAME ALONG TIME WHAT HAVE U DONE IN THIS GAME *


 Stfu ***** chill out iv been out for a wow and u say im a L.I.L. Rider your a fuckin joke i be in my shit every day and i dont have to hide for shit ***** get over your self you talking shit on hear is not going to get u more pussy u old ***** come on juan tell everybody your age on hear lmao like crazy


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 30 2011, 08:40 PM~19741026
> *Stfu ***** chill out iv been out for a wow and u say  im a L.I.L. Rider your a fuckin joke i be in my shit every day and i dont have to hide for shit ***** get over your self you talking shit on hear is not going to get u more pussy u old ***** come on juan tell everybody your age on hear lmao like crazy
> *



damn inglewood stfu lol shit everythin koo damn!!!!!! lol but ima need ur help 2morrow if u not busy


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 31 2011, 10:19 PM~19751513
> * damn inglewood stfu lol shit everythin koo damn!!!!!! lol but ima need ur help 2morrow if u not busy *


 Shit ***** it better be lol this ***** was going hard at me and you no i got to hold my ground it dont matter what he got its all love tho


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Feb 1 2011, 07:29 AM~19754744
> *Shit ***** it better be lol this ***** was going hard at me and you no i got to hold my ground it dont matter what he got its all love tho
> *


we all guud now shut up lol can you help me and plus im bored gina helps but only help when i ask for shit lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 1 2011, 09:59 AM~19755193
> * we all guud now shut up lol can you help me and plus im bored gina helps but only help when i ask for shit lol :biggrin: *


 You and Q can not me LIL homie lol


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 1 2011, 09:59 AM~19755193
> *we all guud now shut up lol can you help me and plus im bored gina helps but only help when i ask for shit lol :biggrin:
> *



you know I do hop on the forums at times geesh LOL!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Feb 1 2011, 05:18 PM~19759087
> *you know I do hop on the forums at times geesh LOL!
> *



shiT im n trouble i have to go you guys lol :biggrin:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 28 2011, 08:21 PM~19726172
> *the car is totalled
> *



Whats up dee my nig what it do. and by the way knight rider is NOT totaled he'll be back out this summer brand new *****, Restoration takes time ya dig


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Apr 13 2011, 12:48 PM~20329232
> * Whats up dee my nig what it do. and by the way knight rider is NOT totaled he'll be back out this summer brand new *****, Restoration takes time ya dig *


 So it never was hit that was all made up?


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Apr 13 2011, 12:25 PM~20329459
> *So it never was hit that was all made up?
> *



it was, but not that major


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@Apr 13 2011, 01:54 PM~20329607
> *it was, but not that major
> *


well update yo fams even tho i aint in yo club no more keep me post'D i hope to see it soon lol


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

DO YOU HOMMIE, IT ALL NATURAL PLAYAHAM. MY KID DIGGED IT MY FAM TO.TTMFT :yes:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

just now seein this,
shit is off the hook bro! 
lmk when you have a kit out!


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx Next level!~!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

bumper


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 6 2010, 03:33 PM~17975278
> *that's fuckin sick!
> 
> 
> ...


CRAZY BUT THAT RIDE NEEDS TO TELL HIM FIX MY BUCKEL IN THE BACK


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Apr 28 2011, 06:06 PM~20442762
> *CRAZY BUT THAT RIDE NEEDS TO TELL HIM FIX MY BUCKEL IN THE BACK
> *



THAT FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Apr 22 2011, 04:24 AM~20394843
> *just now seein this,
> shit is off the hook bro!
> lmk when you have a kit out!
> *


X2. ALSO TO ADD. IF YOU CAN MAKE THE KIT HAVE A VOICE RECOGNITION SET SO ONLY THE OWNERS VOICE CAN COMMAND THE HYDRO SYSTEM, HAVE A SAFETY OFF OVER RIDE SWITCH SYSTEM SO YOU DON'T ACCIDENTALLY ACTIVATE THE SYSYTEM DURING DRIVING, AND BE ADAPTABLE FOR HYROS AND AIR SUSPENSION SYSTEMS I THINK YOU GOT A GOOD PRODUCT TO PATTEND AND MARKET TO THE PUBLIC. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP US POSTED ON THE PROGRESS OF YOUR SYSTEM. :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

knight rider is voice activated and only listens to my voice and it also is touch activated to my touch only it works in conjunction with the special made watch :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i love this..i have huge respect for someone trying to do something different and it works..you put on a show..nice... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Apr 29 2011, 09:09 PM~20451017
> *i love this..i have huge respect for someone trying to do something different and it works..you put on a show..nice... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 AGREED X's 2. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

The new and improved knight rider is better than this knight rider I busted a clean 1 in my pants lol so when u gon briong da ma fucca out so we can do some rid'N???


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Unbelievable...just seen this post. Good shit man!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

The new and IMPROVED KNIGHT RIDER will be out this summer be on the lookout and if you live in southern california and want knight rider to show up at your event send me a flyer. peace!!!


----------



## MR.305 (Aug 5, 2006)

man fuck all the haters. thats badass, mad respect homie u doin it big for the lowrider community. every 1 thought they were the shit wen they came out with the remote alarm hydros. u just topped that by a mile lol :machinegun:


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

i seen knighter at cruise night friday and he showed me avid of the new rider yea hes guna blow u haters to hell with this 1 and he did it on his own no club knight rider did it his said no help once again by him self lol thats for you knight rider lol


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanx mayne!!! I'm coming...........


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@May 4 2011, 02:58 PM~20484306
> *thanx mayne!!! I'm coming...........
> *



pull it out 2morrow fam fucc everbody else show them u did this


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 05:02 PM~17985860
> ****** cut it out,  :uh: talkin bout copyright infringement, kool aid hydraulics dont even get fucked with, besides, what they gonna do, send David Hasselhoff over there to put a ***** in a headlock.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

sneek peek of the improved? :happysad:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

it'll be out this summer no peekin ya'll :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@May 17 2011, 01:21 PM~20571548
> *it'll be out this summer no peekin ya'll  :biggrin:
> *


 when you going to bring it up north?
sick ass ride homie


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hopefully this summer i can make a few rounds up there. thanx for the props


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice ride homie and fuck the haters


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.305_@May 3 2011, 05:58 PM~20477711
> *man fuck all the haters. thats badass, mad respect homie u doin it big for the lowrider community. every 1 thought they were the shit wen they came out with the remote alarm hydros. u just topped that by a mile lol :machinegun:
> *


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

bump!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrkmac98_@May 17 2011, 03:33 PM~20572481
> *Hopefully this summer i can make a few rounds up there. thanx for the props
> *


well let me know when your coming to the 559 or 209 so I can see your ride..Love your ride homie!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Damn bro badd ass what you did with that monte!!! cant believe fools in here hatin on that shit.....fuck them keep doing what you doing dawgi....


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

A FUK ALL THEM HATERZ,THEY JUST TALK SHIT CAUSE THEY AINT SHIT,CANT WAIT FOR IT TO B OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

Whoa why do you have to bring the police into this. :twak:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

do ur thang


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanx 4 all the support everybody!!! of course the haters gon hate. that just let us know we doin something right. big ups!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

OK,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chevy214d (May 24, 2011)

bad ass


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

props bro! take the positive and the negative feedback in stride and keep doing your thang!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

THATS RIGHT........


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

thats pretty crazy.


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bumpers


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

COOL SHIT HOMIE MY SON LOVE IT I THOUGHT IT WAS :thumbsup: KEEP DOING YA THANG HOMIE GOOD LUCC


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK YA THAT SHIT IS TIGHT AS FUCK:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm Glad your son likes it P.E. Prez hopefully ya'll can see it in person real soon big ups to all congratulaters


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT 4 KNIGHT RIDER. :thumbsup:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

just_a-doodz said:


> Im glad you spent your money wisely.Why have straight body panels and hood lines,slick paint,when you can have a pile of crap g-body that has a gimmicky set-up.You must be proud.



^^^^ 
haters make the world go round! ballers do what we do to make others talk cuse what we do be worth speaking on. 
your idea is sick homie, clean concept, just save up the money for a 60's chevy, but im not gonna lie this is pimp i bet you get some hoes on the jock for this thaaaaang!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haters gon hate, but G's CONGRATULATE :h5:Thanx ss63panic


----------



## phx1976 (Feb 8, 2011)

thats shit is crazy much props:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ELCHINGON3 (Aug 10, 2011)

THAT VOICE COMMAND SHIT IS DOPE ASS FUCK!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx Chingon LOL!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

This is sick as shit homie fuck haters you should make a pump for under the car that when you do 3 wheels you can piss on them haters and the competition keep up the great work homie


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

LO!!!! that shit would be funny ass hell hahahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

I know you can Do it homie R.Kelly them bishes


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha you crazy ass hell man LOL!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

*GUESS WHO's BACK in 2012!!!!*







CLICK ON THE PICTURE :run:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

mrkmac98 said:


> View attachment 362708
> CLICK ON THE PICTURE :run:


 Looks good bro my kids love that car when you going to bring it out?


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's gonna be out the earlier part of next year so tell your kidz to be on the lookout. Thanx 4 tha support!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER (Oct 4, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes yes ya'll it won't be long now......


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sick ass ride u gonna bring it down 2 AZ for the nxt lrm show


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hopefully, that's one of my goals for next year :thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hopefully u make it been wantin 2 see this in person


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Cuz,Seeing is believe'n ya heard


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Check the vid on page 1
hollaback


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Night Rider Hit Back Bumper!!!!:yes:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

keep it goin


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

KNIGHT RIDER GAS HOP THEN PARK


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Any update pics?


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

i will post sum soon stay posted


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

hno:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

pretty cool but i saw a bagged saturn here in oregon that did the same thing about 4yrs ago.........just sayin not hatin


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mrkmac98 said:


> Whats up all my fellow lowriders out there it's your boy KNIGHT RIDER here from MAD CIRCLE CAR CLUB in the High Desert in CALI. My car is has VOICE ACTIVATED HYDRAULICS and MUSIC PLUS HE TALKS BACK!!!! I'm Sweeping the LOWRIDER GAME WITH THIS ONE. Check it out and tell your friendz.......GO TO YOU TUBE and type in KNIGHT RIDER.MPG or KNIGHTRIDER LOWRIDER STEP YOUR GAME UP!!!! MANUALLY HITTING SWITCHES IS SO LAST DECADE!!!!!!
> 
> HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!!!!



i think you are wrong.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

Definitely can see some bigger things coming out with that. Changing up the game will always bring out the hateration, keep doing your thing.


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

lowrollerzlac said:


> pretty cool but i saw a bagged saturn here in oregon that did the same thing about 4yrs ago.........just sayin not hatin


 This is KNIGHT RIDER on HYDRAULICS not some "Airbagged" ride with a remote this is "voice reconigtion Software" And i guess you never seen the TV show. To everyone else Thanx for tha props ya'll Knight Rider out!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations mrkmac98. Keep doing ur thing. Either people will like it, love it, or hate it. Fuck what they think. As long as ur happy. I respect when I see people do new things that people don't have. Ur an OG with this. One of a kind. Peace, from Angelistic from STYLISTICS SO.LA.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

I sometimes hear negative remarks on my car on why I did my interior the way I did. I said, "cuz I wanna be different and step the game up". Peace. I have a thread on post ur rides, Skys the limit. Check it out.....Lates.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

did you make the larson scanner, or was a pre fab? i think they have pre fab hi intensity ones now...


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

i have a modified custom scanner and thanks for the props *angelisticsola5960*


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

*angelisticsola5960 your ride is badass!!! clean as F*ck*


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

i know huh


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy New years EVERYones EVERYONES LOL!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

This year is on and crackin 2012 BABY!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jyphotog (Jan 1, 2012)

Pinche moyos!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

That is some kool ass shit right there homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Charger_on_22's said:


> That is some kool ass shit right there homie!:thumbsup:


x100


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Innovative shit right there homie


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Knight rider will hit the scene in may this year be on the look out. Thanx 4 the SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

mrkmac98 said:


> Knight rider will hit the scene in may this year be on the look out. Thanx 4 the SUPPORT :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

FAKE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> FAKE


 fake = the shit! ttt


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

Stfu


mrkmac98 said:


> Whats up all my fellow lowriders out there it's your boy KNIGHT RIDER here from MAD CIRCLE CAR CLUB in the High Desert in CALI. My car is has VOICE ACTIVATED HYDRAULICS and MUSIC PLUS HE TALKS BACK!!!! I'm Sweeping the LOWRIDER GAME WITH THIS ONE. Check it out and tell your friendz.......GO TO YOU TUBE and type in KNIGHT RIDER.MPG or KNIGHTRIDER LOWRIDER STEP YOUR GAME UP!!!! MANUALLY HITTING SWITCHES IS SO LAST DECADE!!!!!!
> 
> HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Look like we got a couple of haters, Keep doin ya'll jobs. Hatin on People for bringin something new to tha game. and for my REAL lowriders out there building cars and bringing new shit to the car shows and the streets, Lets get us some more haters!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA To all NON HATERS, Thanx 4 the props MUCH LUV, KNIGHT RIDER


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sanchos mustache said:


> Stfu


 YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've gotta compliment you on that, bro!your ride is too kool!!Very innovative!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I've gotta compliment you on that, bro!your ride is too kool!!Very innovative!!


 Thanx much love and respect :thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's a preview of the NEW and IMPROVED "KNIGHT RIDER"


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*THATS SOME SICK SHIT RIGHT THERE...I LIKE HITTING SWITCHES BETTER....BUT WHAT YOU HAVE DONE IS REALY KOOL & TO MAKE EVERYONE GO DAM WTF....AND PUT THEM HATERS TO REST..MAKE THE KNIGHT RIDER TO VOICE ACTIVATE HOPPING AND HITTING BACK BUMPER...*:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx papabear for the props!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt for the homie, You coming to the 559 or 209 this year??


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hopefully i will make it out there this summer ya dig most definitely try homie thanx :nicoderm:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mrkmac98 said:


> Here's a preview of the NEW and IMPROVED "KNIGHT RIDER"
> View attachment 426309


cool man SIC713 was rockin the redwalls on his elco, how long does that last for?


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

mrkmac98 said:


> Here's a preview of the NEW and IMPROVED "KNIGHT RIDER"
> View attachment 426309


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> cool man SIC713 was rockin the redwalls on his elco, how long does that last for?


 Till you need more tires :nicoderm:


----------



## joe jeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Something new and different and that man did the work himself so i gotta give it up! good work on that!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Cant wait to see this badass ride at the Whittier Blvd Cruise to the drive inn on March 4 at elysian park, see ya there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*x's 2 *


westcoastlowrider said:


> Cant wait to see this badass ride at the Whittier Blvd Cruise to the drive inn on March 4 at elysian park, see ya there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Withwhatsmine (Oct 24, 2011)

I like it, this site seems to have a lot of haters and dick riders, that want to just down talk everyone.


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah you got that right. But it's a lot of true ridaz on here also that don't hate on the next guy for being creative. And thanx for the positive feed ya'll, march 4, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: *exactly... just like I got some ideas 4my Lacc that I havent seen done yet, I could care less what people say.. Its my ride & my Form Of Xpression (my old CC Formz OF Xpression) *


mrkmac98 said:


> Yeah you got that right. But it's a lot of true ridaz on here also that don't hate on the next guy for being creative. And thanx for the positive feed ya'll, march 4, I can't wait!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bear said:


> :thumbsup: *exactly... just like I got some ideas 4my Lacc that I havent seen done yet, I could care less what people say.. Its my ride & my Form Of Xpression (my old CC Formz OF Xpression) *


 Thats what I'm talking aboutbear :h5:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt :wave:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

mrkmac98 said:


> This is KNIGHT RIDER on HYDRAULICS not some "Airbagged" ride with a remote this is "voice reconigtion Software" And i guess you never seen the TV show. To everyone else Thanx for tha props ya'll Knight Rider out!!!


ya ive seen it and im not hatting bro and yes it was voice activated not remote and did the same thing it was not hydros but it was cool....... his was a key chain mic and the car was a night rider with a kit voice ...not tryin to burst your bubble or anything i think it is cool bro....much respect for doing it rite.......


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

I hear ya. But im a lowrider ya feel me. Thanx for tha props


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

That's badass


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> That's badass


Thanx


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's an UPDATE YA'LL


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

I like what you did with the hydraulics and the voice activation. I helped build a car that the transmission was voice activated back in 2005 and Boyd Coddington himself tried to steal the technology. Hopefully you have made a US patent on it. If not you need to.


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

that sick homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx 4 the positive feedback ya'll :thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Make your car talk through a talk-box like fucking Zapp and you pretty much infused old with the new.


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

TO tha TOP!!!!


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

That's crazy! I'm diggin' the voice activation.


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Big Papi said:


> That's crazy! I'm diggin' the voice activation.


Thanx O G


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats up outsiders from hawaii :wave:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

fuck, that car and your idea is bad ass. being different is what keeps the scene interesting and alive. good job stepping out of the box and pulling off something cool like that  you should have it hooked up to some door poppers to open your doors on command, or do you already have that?


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> fuck, that car and your idea is bad ass. being different is what keeps the scene interesting and alive. good job stepping out of the box and pulling off something cool like that  you should have it hooked up to some door poppers to open your doors on command, or do you already have that?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

That shit was sick thats some hollywood fx shit right there man i can only imagine all the shit that went in to that


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Another FIRST for lowriding.


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

And folkz say LOWRIDERS are haterz. Thanx 4 the props guyz. Door POPPERS Hmmmmm..... :h5:
KNIGHT RIDER


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

I think its cool

Very unique


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mrkmac98 said:


> Here's an UPDATE YA'LL


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx for posting my new vid homie :thumbsup:


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

*That lowrider is on another level homie... future 4 real mah ******


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanx ma nig!!!! :h5:


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

THAT is SWEET! As a lowrider fan and HUGE Knight Rider fan at the same time, I friggin love your car! That's the best of both worlds. Mine doesn't even talk yet:











Awhile back, I had a similar idea when I started building this car...I had this crazy idea to build K.I.L.R (Knight Industries Low Rider) instead of K.I.T.T (Knight Industries Two Thousand). I could picture all the tan interior as tan crush velvet, all the black dash/consoles as black crush velvet, leave the body the same, but run all black powder coated 13" knock-offs and either put air ride on it, or build a tubular chassis under it and juice it. I too wanted voice activated switches. But, to do KITT as a lowrider would be a first and a TON of work, just don't know if I'd like it, which is why I didn't do it.

I really dig the voice activation. Your ride needs the gullwing steeringwheel!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

KITTKAR said:


> THAT is SWEET! As a lowrider fan and HUGE Knight Rider fan at the same time, I friggin love your car! That's the best of both worlds. Mine doesn't even talk yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats REAL cool to have an original KITT car!!! I'm a HUGE fan thats why i HAD to do KR as a LOWRIDER. Much props to you!!!Homie!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

kmac,is there any way u can get me the song that plays at 6mins18 secs near end of ur vid?the og one and the remix thats on ur update vid?its the hater hates are game are name but u didnt make us ...etc.,a 4life records song,was also on a cali swangin vid,hit me up with info,thanks


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

yes sir.....


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

And it don't stop, Lowridin that is


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

KNIGHT RIDER!!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

KITT Approves!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

mrkmac98 said:


> Here's an UPDATE YA'LL


nice work. i like the interior!


----------

